
The Culture of NYC Is Being Destroyed - juliascript
https://medium.com/@julia.geist/the-culture-of-nyc-is-being-destroyed-bded96124e82#.kqio4rb02
======
cafard
'A Zillow analysis found that “between 1997 and 2014, homes within a quarter-
mile of a Starbucks increased in value by 96 percent, on average, compared
with 65 percent for all U.S. homes.”'

Maybe Starbucks preferred to put its stores where values would appreciate
more. And New York City was not established as a hipster/monastic enterprise:
it has always been there to make money.

~~~
juliascript
That may be true, however the correlation is that the value of homes increased
after the Starbucks arrived in the neighborhood. Of course there are other
factors involved.

------
kjdal2001
The things the author likes = culture The things other people like != culture

Hipster cred checks out.

~~~
juliascript
"The real essence of any city lies within the community. The physical
landscape is given meaning by those who fill its doors and spaces."

Culture is defined by the community, who is pushed out when the rent is too
damn high.

------
mturmon
It betrays a lack of confidence in the cultural queerness of NYers to imagine
that their interests will be served by "one big suburban shopping mall." Do
not fear: something weird and wonderful will always take root.

Probably not in those places where the rent is really high, though. It was
ever thus.

So you will have to measure: is having the sense of being on the cultural
vanguard worth enough to move to bohemia, leaving your rent-controlled
apartment in a now-gentrified neighborhood? If not, you don't qualify. If so,
you do.

Why do people who live in some of the most diverse and dynamic cities want
them to stay the same?

~~~
juliascript
The point is that small businesses won't be able to thrive under the
conditions of having high rent. If corporations are the only businesses that
can afford it, then there's not much uniqueness to NYC businesses. It's not
about wanting the city to stay the same. Transience is a natural quality of
life, but it is being controlled in a way that gives corporations the upper
hand.

------
Camillo
> The natural unfolding of life implies transitivity; our surroundings will
> inevitably fade and change over time.

That's not what "transitivity" means. The word you want is "transience". D-.

~~~
juliascript
u right

------
pavel_lishin
TLDR: chains are bad.

